

Ask HN: Where to buy Twitter followers (as a gag gift)? - hissworks

I'd like to buy an outrageous number of twitter followers for a friend's account on his birthday. Zero expectation that it'll have any real impact on his profile - it's strictly an absurd joke of a gift. The trouble is sorting out where to buy followers (bots or real, preferably a mix) from a 'reputable' company that won't just run off with the money. Considered emailing someone on the Romney 2012 campaign but short of that I thought someone here might have the answer.
======
ronyeh
<http://fiverr.com/gigs/search?query=followers>

Haven't tried it myself, but it seems promising.

~~~
hissworks
good call, didn't even think to check out fiverr.

------
shloime
I've done that to a friend before. Created a Facebook fan page in his name and
got 1000 "Likes" from fiverr.com. Was a pretty funny gag.

------
anigbrowl
Feebay has all sorts of auctions from followers to sponsored Tweets.

------
kremdela
I've actually done a similar thing using fiverr.com

~~~
hissworks
How did it go? Would you refer the provider you used?

